# Bedroom storage chest / bench



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

As you may know I attempted to make my first children's toy chest a while ago and it didn't turn out half bad.

I'm a have a go type person and really enjoyed it. Here's the link below

Homemade DIY wooden toy chest

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=377423&share_fid=5052&share_type=t

Anyway the missus liked it and commissioned me to make one for our bedroom.






























































































































































































This one took me a lot less time due to lessons learned from the last one.

Next project will be something a little different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great work mate. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - could get a cushion made for the top


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Very nice - great job there.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great - could get a cushion made for the top


That's exactly what we're going to do and hence the lip on three sides.

Cushion material is the wife's department

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great, looking to make something similar myself. Will see how it compares to yours!!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I tell you something it's 18mm mdf and it weighs approx 35kg!

All properly glued and screwed, no dowels or biscuits etc.

Wouldn't be surprised if it outlived me!

I went to ikea and saw a chest that cost the same amount I spent on materials, I could pick it up with one hand, kids would have demolished it in a few months.

Better off making your own mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks brilliant. Top marks for taking it on yourself.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Just needs a lock then you can put the Mrs in.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice work, nothing competes with the satisfaction of making something like this yourself!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You should be rightly proud of that.


----------

